# Packing A 4 ft. Dia. Glass Tabletop For a Truck Rental



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You overthink that.

You're moving, you have a bed.

Lay the box spring on the floor, lay a thick blanket on that, lay your glass top centered on the blanket, fold the corners and edges of the blanket over the top.

now place the mattress over this , and use ratchet straps in three places to secure them together.

One strap goes head to toe direction, 2 straps go at the knee, and the chest .

Tighten them securely but not too tight.

Now stand the box spring mattress sandwich on edge, against the truck wall.
And tie it there.
Load all other posessions and Get Out of Dodge.


ED


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, Most of that way is easier except I would not trust a blanket to protect
the edge. The 1/2 inch Pipe insulation is more firmer then a blanket. Check it out at your home center. Over all, your idea is a good one.


----------

